# Importing pet cat?



## KadijaT (May 4, 2010)

Is it possible to bring the family's cat along, when relocating to Dubai? Does anyone know where to find information about this issue? He is neutered.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you search this forum, you will find several past threads on this subject.

As it states in the sticky thread about info on Dubai, you need to get yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer...

-


----------



## KadijaT (May 4, 2010)

And Dubai Explorer is...what?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KadijaT said:


> And Dubai Explorer is...what?


Kindly read the sticky thread about things to know about Dubai before posting.

It's an extremely useful guide to living in Dubai.

It is also appreciated when posters use the words please and thank you when requesting information...

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

KadijaT said:


> Is it possible to bring the family's cat along, when relocating to Dubai? Does anyone know where to find information about this issue? He is neutered.


The short answer is yes providing there are certain things in place like international health checks, Rabies shots are up to date etc etc .... We did it from Australia with very little problem .... 

For ease of process its far better if you get a forwarding agency both ends ... that is to export and then do the importation here in Dubai.

Count on about 1000 or so Dirhams here for health checks, processing etc and thats if you are going to pick it up from the forwarding agent the same day.

As has already been suggested, have a look at the sticky thread here on the forum and also the Dept of Health (I think it is) web site here in DXB.

Cheers ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It wasnt hard to import them. A bit of a pain picking them up. You can go down and sort out the import permits or do them online.You will have to pay for the import permit then when you pick them up. They say a specific time frame they will have them back to you online, but I found it took both times over a week for them to approve the permits (my cats were meant to come, then didnt, then again meant to come, and didnt).

Take extra money. When you know something is suppose to be x amount, and they say x times two, you have to just pay the amount and get your animal


----------



## madge2912 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi I brought the family cat in February.
If coming from the UK make sure you get all the jabs. Personally we sorted out the import & export certificate out ourself. However, to sort out the cats trip over we used Petair UK who were fab. I droped her off at Heathrow & they sorted out the rest then picked her up when I got here which was a bit of a pain.

If you do opt for that company they help you with all the documentation needed.

If you need anymore info let me know 

Madge


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Have a think about the other end of your contract when you eventually leave dubai (we all have to sometime) and when you want to take moggy home again. I know for dogs going home (western countries) it is 3mo in the slammer (quarantine process) and the costs would make you quite tearful.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

titirangi said:


> Have a think about the other end of your contract when you eventually leave dubai (we all have to sometime) and when you want to take moggy home again. I know for dogs going home (western countries) it is 3mo in the slammer (quarantine process) and the costs would make you quite tearful.


Where are you from? Yikes. Your country needs to join hat pet network where they dont have to do that!!!


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

New Zealand, and led to believe all western countries are in the same boat.


----------



## KadijaT (May 4, 2010)

titirangi said:


> New Zealand, and led to believe all western countries are in the same boat.


Yeah, you're right. It's the same here. But I don't know if he'll live till we go back home again


----------



## patrick23 (May 5, 2010)

i have a cat here in dubai too n im not sure whether to give him tap water or should i get bottled water for him? :s


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Give it beer. Alcohol kills germs...


----------



## patrick23 (May 5, 2010)

even beers got water dude


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

But it's dominated by alcohol (in lesser quantities I'll admit but it's safe to assume that the water will be okay)...


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

My cat refuses to drink water from any bowl I provide her. Instead, she corners me in the kitchen or bathroom and then drinks from the tap. 

So, I think I should be more concerned than you with regards to this. Let me know when you get your tap water tested...


----------



## KadijaT (May 4, 2010)

Cats usually prefer running water.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

titirangi said:


> Have a think about the other end of your contract when you eventually leave dubai (we all have to sometime) and when you want to take moggy home again. I know for dogs going home (western countries) it is 3mo in the slammer (quarantine process) and the costs would make you quite tearful.


As far as I am aware Australia is in the same boat and does exactly the same as they have very strict quarantine / immigration laws (and good on them) ... :clap2:... so I will have to do that x 3 .... when we return back home ...


----------

